
Burnt-Out At 20, Making $20K A Day - with Max Teitelbaum - casesandberg
http://mixergy.com/teitelbaum-whatrunswhere-interview/
======
sixtofour
"Andrew: What you were doing was, you were buying ads online and running
affiliate advertising against them. The profit was the revenue that you were
making from the affiliate programs, what they were paying you every time they
got a new order or lead, minus what you were paying for your ads, right."

For the hard-of-money-making, what does this mean, how does it work
functionally (black box inputs and outputs), and why is it profitable?

~~~
AndrewWarner
I think what you're asking is "how do affiliate programs work." Is that right?

Here's an overly basic explanation that could help: You send a user to a web
site. The user buys or fills out a form. You get paid a commission.

~~~
pan69
No. I don't think that's being asked here.

Normally with affiliate links, or how most people understand it (at least I
do), is to place these links on YOUR website.

This seems to go in a slightly different direction where you place and ad for
some else on a third party website. However, it's not a real ad, it's a third
party affiliate link (your affiliate link). Very clever.

------
swalkergibson
This is a great story, and kudos to Max for being able to profit massively
from it, but this type of thing always reminds me of day traders. For me,
personally, it is not all that inspiring. Maybe I am being too altruistic, but
it seems like instead of creating value, he is extracting value from other
companies. Honestly, I would rather read stories about young people making
1/100 of what Max made, but instead of affiliate arbitrage, they are building
their own product and hustling their own sales. Nonetheless, it is still an
interesting read, and a way to make a quick buck if you are willing to put up
some cash to get the traffic pumping.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Looks like he learned a lot from it and then moved on. Now he's running
whatrunswhere.com, which does ad intelligence.

~~~
swalkergibson
That he does.

Truthfully, I would be interested in finding out how he sold his WhatRunsWhere
product to all of those clients he has listed on his site. Like I said, the
story leading up to this point in his life is good, but I would personally be
more interested in hearing more about WhatRunsWhere, not so much about making
$10K/day being a broker for diet products. That being said, if the ultimate
goal is to make as much money as quickly as possible, this is one way to make
that happen. However, by his own admission, he is a shining example of
becoming disillusioned with making money just for the sake of making money.

------
paulhauggis
I thought it was pretty cool. I enjoy hearing about these things not because I
want to get into affiliate marketing, but because I can use the same
techniques to get people to my own products.

When you are playing both sides, your profits are much higher and more stable
in the long-run.

I thought it was interesting that he mentioned "wickedfire.com". This is a
known black-hat seo hangout and 99% of the things they mention on this forum
are unethical and border-line illegal.

~~~
xmcp123
/me waves

I'm the owner/the guy who wrote it. The guy in this interview is Max, the co-
owner. I'm also a moderator on wickedfire. While I would disagree with your
characterization of the forum, it would be odd if I didn't post there
considering my position.

------
veyron
Does anyone remember AllAdvantage and BeFree from last decade? At that time it
was cost per click ... :)

~~~
grecy
Ahh - good 'ol AllAdvantage. My university room mates and I all signed up
under each other, and all ran about 10 clients on our computers each night
with a script to make the mouse move and click random things.

People thought we were nuts until the money started rolling in.

